# Geberit wall hung toilet tank servicing



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

Got done a little while ago servicing three Gerberit in wall toilet tanks. I was stressing out before I arrived at the home. My biggest worry was if I were to break something! 

The repair was simple and very easy actually. I took out all of components easily. And everything went back in perfectly! Pretty much idiot proof.

BTW, if anyone wanted to know. If you take out the "trip lever/button assembly" and you spin one of the bottom parts, you can adjust the flush from 6.1L to 7.5L. It will help compensate for the poor flush associated with the Duravit toilet flushing. 

Any opinions on these? Any other tips on servicing them? 

I did have a problem with the tank gurgling after flushed though. Couldn't figure out why, Even after I lowered the water level in the tank.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

markb said:


> Got done a little while ago servicing three Gerberit in wall toilet tanks. I was stressing out before I arrived at the home. My biggest worry was if I were to break something!
> 
> The repair was simple and very easy actually. I took out all of components easily. And everything went back in perfectly! Pretty much idiot proof.
> 
> ...



What is an "L"?


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

liter. metric stuff.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

markb said:


> Got done a little while ago servicing three Gerberit in wall toilet tanks. I was stressing out before I arrived at the home. My biggest worry was if I were to break something!
> 
> The repair was simple and very easy actually. I took out all of components easily. And everything went back in perfectly! Pretty much idiot proof.
> 
> ...


 Maybe the drain is stopped?


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

The toilet wasn't making the sound, it was the tank. Weird.


----------

